# Dennerle Betta Booster



## Wildsho (Jan 24, 2016)

Has anyone ever tried these pellets, they seem to be from the UK and would like to know if anyone has these pellets, below is the information of the pellets.

This is basic food for gourami, fighting fish and betta, which consume more animal than plant-based substances in their natural environments.
Of the more than 30 ingredients, almost 70% are animal-based, such as insect larvae, freshwater shrimp and mussels, and 30% are plant-based.

Complete food for ornamental fish

Composition: Arctic krill (31%), wheat protein, cuttlefish, omega-3 marine oil, grasshoppers (4%), freshwater shrimp (4%), water fleas (4%), fly larvae (3%), coralline red algae, yeast extract, green-lipped mussel extract, Artemia (2%), Artemia nauplii (2%), Moringa oleifera, chicory inulin, Spirulina platensis, spinach, red mosquito larvae (1%), Nannochloropsis algae, herbal extracts, white cabbage, Melissa, garlic, chickweed, Chlorella algae, fennel, aniseed, flower pollen, grape seed flour, beta-glucans


Additives per kg: Nutritional additives: Vitamins, provitamins and chemically defined substances with similar effect: 2.000 IE E 671 Vitamin D3 Colourings: 300 mg E 161j Astaxanthin Zootechnical additives: Gut flora stabiliser: 1x109 KBE 4d1712 Pediococcus acidilactici CNCM MA 18/5M


Analytical constituents: Crude protein 55.5%, crude fat 11.1%, raw fibre 3.5%, crude ash 12%, moisture 6.4%



FISH ARE FRIENDS – NOT FOOD!
That’s why we are committed to not adding any FISH MEAL at all to our ornamental fish food during the manufacturing process! Fish meal and other cheap fillers are often added to industrially produced ornamental fish food, the recipes for which are frequently taken from industrial fish farming. Its aim is a purely economic one: fast growth using minimalmaterials. Balanced nutrition tends to play a lesser role.


DENNERLE IS TAKING A BRAND NEW APPROACH!

In addition to avoiding preservatives, the new fish food is based on the Dennerle biotic system: a combination of prebiotics and probiotics with beta-glucan to regulate digestion and activate the immune system. Once again, Dennerle is a pioneer in this field, given that ornamental fish food has never before contained any probiotic lactic acid cultures. The effects of these new lactic acid bacteria are scientifically proven. They improve the intestinal flora, reduce undesirable germs and regulate digestion for less water pollution. The unique combination of ingredients in this innovative food supports these effects.

We have developed a range of completely new recipes that are the first to be adapted to the actual dietary habits and nutritional needs of various types of ornamental fish. For example, our basic food, "Complete Gourmet Menu", is made up of 30 different natural ingredients – all carefully chosen and processed by hand to preserve as many vitamins as possible.

WHY DEVELOP A NEW ORNAMENTAL FISH FOOD?

Exploring what nature has to offer has been a cornerstone of the Dennerle philosophy since the beginning. If we look closely at the dietary habits of aquarium fish in their natural habitats, we soon see that fish feed on algae, dead plant matter, invertebrates, insects, insect larvae etc.

...and:
The range of foodstuffs in natural nutrition is significantly broader than a regular, industrially produced ornamental fish food can offer.



HOW WE ENSURE QUALITY:

We do not use any fish meal, since only a handful of the more than 50,000 types of fish kept in aquaria are actually fish-eaters!
We also never use any cheap fillers like those added by some manufacturers and also in commercial fish food.
Instead, we only use high-quality ingredients in our foods (all those of animal origin are derived from aquatic organisms).
We have consciously chosen to produce hand-crafted, quality products. We make no compromises when it comes to selecting raw materials and in our manufacturing process.
We’re proud to be able to offer a wide range of ornamental fish foods: the first in Germany to support fish health with probiotic and prebiotic ingredients.
Of course the composition of the food takes the optimum protein/fat ratio into consideration.
We do not use potentially harmful antioxidants (ethoxyquin, BHA, BHT) or artificial preservatives.
THE RESULT IS AN ORNAMENTAL FISH FOOD THAT RIGHTLY DESERVES ITS "PREMIUM" LABEL


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Wow! This food sounds amazing! Its simaler to what I wanted to make ^^


----------



## Wildsho (Jan 24, 2016)

MysticSky22301 said:


> Wow! This food sounds amazing! Its simaler to what I wanted to make ^^


It seems like it is a new product, I'm thinking of giving it a try but wanted to see if anyone here has heard of them, they also have other products 

Artenfutter | Dennerle


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

For those in the USA, I tried to ask 2 sellers on ebay what the dates were and one doesn't take any messages (so they are out as far as I'm concerned) and the other, from the UK replied within mins. I ordered one packet, there was only a few left. Im waiting to see if they will be carrying it again in the future.

Here is the link to this particular seller Dennerle Premium Fish Food Betta Booster 30ml for Siamese Fighters Labyrinth | eBay

From the UK, its about $10 with the price of the item & shipping. 

I checked amazon didn't offer this food although Dennerle was selling other products. I was hoping to read some reviews. no go. ...I may just order a single packet, see how the brood like it.

Im curious what some of the members overseas, think about the ingredients; they certainly sound great..might be a nice treat for the boys.


----------



## Wildsho (Jan 24, 2016)

Well a girl from Australia just said to me that she feeds these to her betta and they are best on the market, she also feeds aphids, fruit flies, daphnia magna, mosquito larvae. I will see how i go once they arrive.


----------



## kanped (Jul 4, 2016)

It's what I feed, have been since I got the fish. All in all, it's very good. Dennerle are actually a German company but to the US, I'd imagine most suppliers are going through the UK. I'm in the UK and it is stocked on Amazon.co.uk, although not on Amazon.com. I don't think it's a particularly new product. 

It's roughly the equivalent of Omega One, NLS, Northfin etc. that most on here recommend. It contains more wheat filler than those tend to and due to the use of insect larvae etc. as 'fillers' rather than the plant matter most go for, has higher ash content (ash is what's left when a sample is burned; calcium and other minerals. Exoskeletons means lots of it). All in all, it's a very good food but I wouldn't say it's significantly better than the other brands normally recommended.


----------



## Wildsho (Jan 24, 2016)

kanped said:


> It's what I feed, have been since I got the fish. All in all, it's very good. Dennerle are actually a German company but to the US, I'd imagine most suppliers are going through the UK. I'm in the UK and it is stocked on Amazon.co.uk, although not on Amazon.com. I don't think it's a particularly new product.
> 
> It's roughly the equivalent of Omega One, NLS, Northfin etc. that most on here recommend. It contains more wheat filler than those tend to and due to the use of insect larvae etc. as 'fillers' rather than the plant matter most go for, has higher ash content (ash is what's left when a sample is burned; calcium and other minerals. Exoskeletons means lots of it). All in all, it's a very good food but I wouldn't say it's significantly better than the other brands normally recommended.


Yeah just saw that it is actually a german company, they are 1mm pellets, how much do you feed yours with these?


----------



## kanped (Jul 4, 2016)

Umm... a pinch? I don't really measure it out, just feed them until their belly rounds off. Package says as much as they'll eat in 30 seconds and it sounds about right. The pellets do vary in size quite a bit. I'd say probably 6 per feeding twice a day on average for the big guy, 4 for the smaller one.


----------



## Wildsho (Jan 24, 2016)

yeah i feed my guy 4 NLS a day


----------



## STEVEN TURITZ (Feb 17, 2014)

*'dennerle betta booster' premium betta food*

I am in a WORLDWIDE search for this food for my 'Betta Pet Buddies' and there is not one source that will ship this to the United States, and I cant locate anyone in the United States that sells 'DENNERLE BETTA BOOSTER' PREMIUM BETTA FOOD',
The ingredient formula for this food is absolutely phenomenal and there appears to be no good reason why all the 'Betta Lovers' in the United States are being denied availability and access to this product.
Does anyone in our 'BettaFish.com Community' know where we can purchase this product ?
CAN ANYONE PLEASE HELP ME LOCATE A SOURCE WHO WILL SELL ME THIS BETTA FOOD AND SHIP IT TO OR WITHIN THE UNITED STATES !!!!!


----------

